# u can say it's Portrait !



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 15, 2007)

*click here to see the black&white photo*​ 
Nikon D40 | NIKKOR VR 105mm f2.8G IF-ED SWM
ISO 100 | f-stop 4 | length 105mm​


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yes. You can say so!
It sure is a portrait.
And a strong one, too!

Your treatment is interesting, what did you do, other than partially desaturate the photo, and what colours did you take out and how far, you remember?


----------



## elisabetta.figus (Oct 15, 2007)

Spectacular shot !


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 15, 2007)

LaFoto
Thanks hope you like my treatment !
First i didn't make sharp for the photo
i edit the colors and the contrast
i removed 35% from the yellow
i made a edit with 35 % yellow to make it little dark
i pot 20 % red and blue
i remove 35 % green
i pot 10 % magenta
after that i merged the layers and i Duplicate it
i pot the Duplicated Layer as Multiply and i erased the the dark places to give the emotional feels on the Photo.

if you need anythings else just tell me : )


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 15, 2007)

elisabetta.figus

thanks for passing : )


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation. I will try that - though so far I have not yet come across a FACE this solemn, yet young, and inquisitive ... to merit this treatment. My daughter would NOT LIKE her face being treated like that, I guess.


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 15, 2007)

you can say about the girls they will be the same of the drama

like this ^__*


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh - but this girl and her eyes are ........................ really special! 
And her skin is still so young and so pure and so without blemishes and all! And then those EYES!!!! 
What cased the reflection (triangle in her eyes) that also caused the cheek to almost be blown (too "hot" ... i.e. too bright)?


----------



## doenoe (Oct 15, 2007)

Great portraits. Love the eyes in the last shot :thumbup:


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for passing ^__^


----------



## zendianah (Oct 15, 2007)

Your photos are amazing. They are very sharp!!  This is the best portrait I have seen in awhile!  There is so much emotion in the picture.


----------



## Kabluey (Oct 16, 2007)

I have great respect for you.

These shots are incredible.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 16, 2007)

Great portraits. They really capture the spirit of the subjects and give us a window into their personalities. I really like the treatment you've given the first shot, just goes to prove that the saturation slider is a bi-directional device.

BTW. I'll be in Ras Al Khaimah at the end of next week - another bit of the U.A.E. I'll have seen, albeit briefly.


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 16, 2007)

zendianah
I'm really happy because you like the photos , thanks for passing dear ^__^

The lens i used for the boy is ( NIKKOR VR 105mm f2.8G IF-ED SWM ) 
The lens i used for the girl is  ( NIKKOR AF 85mm f1.8D )

----- ----- -----

Kabluey
Thank me to i respect the people like you, I'm happy because you like the photos , Thanks for passing ^__^

----- ----- -----

Chris of Arabia
I'm happy because you like the photos, i always like to take the photos with the natural light , because it's gives the real life emotions , Thank man for passing ^__^

-----

Best regards
Sultan AlZaabi


----------



## skieur (Oct 16, 2007)

Why did you shoot these portraits as horizontal and not vertical?

skieur


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 16, 2007)

this is my style on portrait ^___*


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 17, 2007)

Sultan AlZaabi said:


> this is my style on portrait ^___*


I think it's great that you shoot horizontals.

With horizontal close-ups you can make complementary backgrounds an important part of the picture.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 17, 2007)

These portraits are amazing, and I'm usually not a big fan of portraits


----------



## Kristie (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW... I absolutely LOVE the first photo!! AMAZING!
Did you have it set on a tripod?


----------



## hamster (Oct 18, 2007)

I must echo the rest of the responses - both of these are amazing and beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## fabio_yamauti (Oct 18, 2007)

I liked the expressions. Interesting treatment you've done!


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for passing people


----------



## bakstreet (Oct 31, 2007)

Were each of those adjustments done as a seperate layer or all done on the same layer?  And were they all done from the midtones, shadows or highlights?

Thanks, I'm still learning.


----------



## ahphotography (Oct 31, 2007)

Great style - I'm lovin the photoshop.


----------



## DPW2007 (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome portraits, well done!


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 1, 2007)

LOVE IT; especially his eyes!!!


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for passing people : )


----------



## bellacat (Nov 3, 2007)

these are amazing!!!!


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks my dear for passing : )


----------

